# Poorly translated instructions



## PhotonWrangler (Sep 24, 2006)

I picked up an inexpensive cable tester today. Some of the warnings on the package are comical (and in some cases indecipherable):

** Forbid to use for cable with electric current* (Ok, I understand this one - don't use it on a live cable.)

** Do not use it beyond usage.* - Huh? 

** Do not change it on your mind. * - Honest, it really says that!

:laughing:


----------



## Ken_McE (Sep 24, 2006)

Well if you changed it on your mind, they'd have to bill you for it all over again. And they don't even know where you are. That wouldn't do, now would it?


----------



## Topper (Sep 24, 2006)

* Do not use it beyond usage *
Look it's not a spoon so do not try to use it as a spoon.

* Do not change it on your mind *
Perhaps a reference to some kind of ESP sheilding??
All changes must be made by hand manually: not mind control?
Just a guess  
Topper


----------



## Brighteyez (Sep 24, 2006)

Welcome to the world of manufacturing in China. Many of the companies that import goods from China do not bother with localizing the documentation and just go with whatever the manufacturer (the Chinese one) supplies, and no doubt some of the Chinese manufacturers probably just use one of the online translation engines (like Babelfish or Google) to translate the instructions into English, and the person who runs it through probably only has a limited knowledge of English.

While it's not quite as bad, you may even get instructions that are similarly difficult to understand from countries where English is an "official" but not a primary language (e.g. India and Singapore). More established companies, selling higher ticket items, may employ native speakers (or US based tech writers) to re-write the instructions so that the product presents a more pleasant image to the consumer.


----------



## borax (Sep 24, 2006)

I still say Miracle Blades "Do not stick knife in children" is the best translation screw up to date...


----------



## Brighteyez (Sep 24, 2006)

Why? I'm not familiar with this product; is it marketed to psychopaths who prey on children? 



borax said:


> I still say Miracle Blades "Do not stick knife in children" is the best translation screw up to date...


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Sep 24, 2006)

"Read This First" by Dave Barry


----------



## James S (Sep 24, 2006)

We've all seen the stickers on things that suggest to us that there are "no user serviceable parts inside" but all the modules and things I've bought from X10.com in the last few years have just said "no serviceable parts inside" which I thought was rather a negative reflection on their confidence in their products...

Then there was this on the first printing of these candies that I thought was funny...







though I doubt that is a translation error, it's still funny


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Sep 24, 2006)

James S said:


> We've all seen the stickers on things that suggest to us that there are "no user serviceable parts inside" but all the modules and things I've bought from X10.com in the last few years have just said "no serviceable parts inside" which I thought was rather a negative reflection on their confidence in their products...



:laughing: I can think of some things that appplies to


----------



## Diesel_Bomber (Sep 24, 2006)

When I read "do not change it on your mind" I immediately thought "don't use it on your head." :shrug:


:buddies:


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Sep 24, 2006)

I'm in agreement with Topper that it must be some kind of warning about using the ESP interface. It's probably susceptible to ESD, EMF and RFI.

Another little gem from the instructions, shown verbatim:

*It is special cable tester. Don't connect it with computer. HUB& other machine.

*Ahh yes, the _other machine... _those are always trouble.


----------



## yuandrew (Sep 24, 2006)

In the instructions for my power inverter, the introduction starts with "This power inverter series are the member of the most abvanced (SIC) line of mobile AC power supplies avaliable. This model has a wide range of application including remote homes, RVs, Campers, and boats.

To get the most, it must be installed properly and used. Please read the insturctions before installation and usage."

Then there's this long run on sentence "Caution; loose connections will result in excessive voltage drop and may cause overheating wires and melting insulation or reverse polarity connection will blow the fuse or damage the inverter. Damage from reverse polarity connection is not covered by warranty."

The rest is somewhat understandable.


Ok, where did I put the manuel for my portable DVD player ?


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Sep 24, 2006)

I was reading through a service manual for a studio camera once. When I got to the section about the built-in color bar generator, I noticed that there was a connector labeled "color bra."


----------



## schrenz (Sep 25, 2006)

Brighteyez said:


> Welcome to the world of manufacturing in China. Many of the companies that import goods from China do not bother with localizing the documentation and just go with whatever the manufacturer (the Chinese one) supplies, and no doubt some of the Chinese manufacturers probably just use one of the online translation engines (like Babelfish or Google) to translate the instructions into English, and the person who runs it through probably only has a limited knowledge of English.
> ....


Even more surreal are instructions, which are first translated from Chinese in English and after this in *another* language (in my case German) and all this is done with babelfish or google.
So the instructions of a cheap toaster can be funnier than a late-night-show :laughing:


----------



## James S (Sep 25, 2006)

though the site seems to be more interested in street signs and such, there are some wonderful examples of clever translations at:

http://www.engrish.com/


----------



## Planterz (Sep 25, 2006)




----------



## nekomane (Sep 25, 2006)

James S said:


> http://www.engrish.com/


That is not fanny.


----------



## James S (Sep 25, 2006)

Sometimes the computers make the problems up themselves. I snapped a screenshot of this a few years ago now. It's a little Dell add insertion on slate.com and unfortunately, the title was a little too long and was truncated automatically at just the right point to make me spit coffee over the monitor that morning...

Though it would hardly qualify as PG13, I would be setting a bad example for a moderator if I just pasted it into this message. So instead I'll tell you to not click here if you think you might be offended by a clever truncation of the word "assistant" i wonder how long it ran like that and how much Dell paid them to sell it...


----------



## Cornkid (Sep 25, 2006)

LOL


----------



## atm (Sep 25, 2006)

PhotonWrangler said:


> ** Do not change it on your mind.*


You can't say you haven't been warned; a tinfoil hat is definately advisable.


----------



## Brighteyez (Sep 25, 2006)

The professionals that do translation (e.g. Berlitz) also use similar software rather than translating it manually, and then go back to correct the bad grammar or misinterpretations. Sometimes one gets by the localization specialists (translators,) or is disregarded if they lack the technical knowledge to know that it is incorrect. As I often review some of these translations, I can assure you that sometimes the translation is merely from English to German and it still get's botched up. But then I remember a high school French teacher telling her students that "the reason students have a problem with the grammar in French is because they don't know it in English." (She taught both English and French)



schrenz said:


> Even more surreal are instructions, which are first translated from Chinese in English and after this in *another* language (in my case German) and all this is done with babelfish or google.
> So the instructions of a cheap toaster can be funnier than a late-night-show :laughing:


----------



## yuandrew (Sep 25, 2006)

Hot Glue Gun







It's supposed to be spelled u-s-i-n-g !


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Sep 25, 2006)

Have a wax tadpole and a smile (the difficulties in translating some languages)... :laughing:


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Sep 25, 2006)

atm said:


> You can't say you haven't been warned; a tinfoil hat is definately advisable.



Yikes! I knew I forgot something! :tinfoil: oo: :tinfoil:


----------



## Brighteyez (Sep 25, 2006)

I'm not so sure that one isn't right as it is written. If both the nozzle and the glue melted, it may very well result in some product liability litigation  



yuandrew said:


> Hot Glue Gun
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chmsam (Sep 25, 2006)

On a related note, one of my cousins had a husband (had, as in past tense, for reasons that will become obvious once you see his choice of gifts for his wife), who for a Christmas present, bought her a laundry basket (I told you he was quite a catch, right?). So, here we are, on a Christmas Eve some 40 years ago, reading the assembly instructions, and this is EXACTLY as they were written...

Step 1: Put frame A into slot B.

Step 2: But before putting frame A into slot B...

No wonder some people drink heavily at the holidays.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Sep 25, 2006)

Some languages are read from right to left. Maybe that one is read from bottom to top! :laughing:


----------



## yuandrew (Sep 26, 2006)

Ok, I made this up with Bablefish and translated it to Chinese Simplified then back to English. Try to guess what the instructions mean.

Phazer III Luxeon K2 LED flashlight 
Phaser today is a series of most goes forward the LED flashlight. This flashlight take is 50 brighter normals 5 milimeter LEDs and 4x brightly compared to incandescent bulbed flashlight similar size Luxeon K2 as characteristic LED. This flashlight will move in the biggest bright 2 hours in a set of AA battery and in the low bright 16 hours. 

Battery Installation:
The installment or replaces the battery, the flip flashlight base and gets down according to the battery cover ribbed part. A slide battery cover inch then launch. Installs 4 AA estimate battery according to by to indicate + and - the symbol in the battery cover. The placement battery cover and the terminal overlap an inch however 后滑 upward flashlight rear area to click until it arrives.

We recommend the Rayovac brand battery for the best performance and the running time 

Use Flashlight:
Slippery switch from now on to hope bright level. The first position is most reduces or "idly spends the" way. Next and the third position is medium and high way each one. The beam gathers by clockwise rotation half turn for the spot or counterclockwise is possibly a flood. 

Use Momentary:
This flashlight possibly by slippery winks the eye or short and uses the switch to fall behind from off position. The switch will seize returns to "off." When issues in this position. 

When the battery is reduces, this flashlight automatically exchanges joins to the lowest establishment or "moon" way reguardless the switch position. 

Careful:
Prevented the battery explodes or leaks off, do not have to install the battery backwardness or do not have to mix old and the new battery. 
Do not invest the battery in mouth.
Luxeon K2 LED is extreamly bright! Do not shine the flashlight in the eye. 
Maintains the flashlight to go from the child. This is a high performance lighting attachment tool, is not the toy. 
Always removes the battery when depleated or when is not uses the flashlight for a more ratios month. Perhaps the battery leaks off damages the flashlight. 

Waranty:
CPF will guarantee this product opposition all slight defect five years period from purchase primitive date. By the guarantee including the battery, the electric lamp bulb, has misused by the user, has abused, either revised LEDs, either product. 

CPF Corporation 
www.candlepowerforums.com 

China Make


----------



## elgarak (Sep 26, 2006)

On a side note, I feel sorry for the poor souls that have to translate manuals.

A few years back, my family got a great deal on a compact camera. They wanted it to give as a gift to some relatives. The problem: The instructions were only in English, the relatives were older chaps speaking only German. So they got me to translate the damn thing . It was awful, even for someone fluent in both languages. I DO NOT want to do _that_ for a living .


----------



## Illum (Sep 26, 2006)

bought a made in china heatgun for heat shrink apps...

the first line under warning. 

"Use not as hair dryer"

thought its funny


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Sep 26, 2006)

yuandrew said:


> ...the flip flashlight base and gets down according to the battery cover ribbed part.



Hey, this is a family forum. We don't need to hear about flashlights getting down! :laughing:


----------



## yuandrew (Sep 26, 2006)

:laughing: 

That's how it actually translated that. My original was "flip the flashlight over and press down on the ribbed part of the battery cover" (to remove). The next phrase "slide the battery cover down an inch then lift off" was translated as "slide battery cover inch then launch." 

Sounds like something LED museum would do; launch the battery cover where it wouldn't be easily found


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Sep 26, 2006)

yuandrew said:


> :laughing:
> 
> That's how it actually translated that. My original was "flip the flashlight over and press down on the ribbed part of the battery cover" (to remove). The next phrase "slide the battery cover down an inch then lift off" was translated as "slide battery cover inch then launch."



Wow. I think we've now proven how many of those manuals are translated! Geez, is it really that expensive to hire a real live translator when you're making a product that's going to ship overseas?



> Sounds like something LED museum would do; launch the battery cover where it wouldn't be easily found



O WAIT, YOU"LL NEED THAT!!! :laughing: :wave:


----------



## Brighteyez (Sep 26, 2006)

Okay, I'll give it a try. I suppose it could have been worse, you could have used Babelfish 

*Phaser III Luxeon® K2 LED Flashlight*

Phaser III is a one of our most advanced LED flashlights. This Luxeon K2 flashlight delivers output that is 50 times brighter than a conventional 5mm LED and four times as bright as a similarly sized incandescent light. The Phaser III will run in the brightest mode for 2 hours and 16 hours in the lower brightness setting, using a set of four(4) AA batteries. 

*Battery Installation* 

To install or replace batteries slide the battery compartment cover in the direction indicated by the ribbed markings. Slide the battery compartment cover about an inch and remove it to reveal the battery compartment. Install 4 fresh AA batteries, positioning them according to the + and - symbols on the battery cover. Replace the battery cover, sliding it on until after a click is felt; it will travel about an inch.

Use Ray-O-Vac batteries (from Ningbo Baowang) for the best performance and long battery life.

*Brightness Levels*

The flashlight's switch is use to control the brightness level. When intially switched to On, the light will be at it's brightest level; each subsequent activation of the switch will reduce the output level until the light is switched off. To focus the light output for the greatest distance turn the bezel clockwise; turn the bezel counterclockwise for broader coverage over a wider area.

*Signalling function*

This flashlight may be used to signal or for short periods of illumination by pressing the On/Off switch partially. When the light will extinguish when the switch is released.

When the battery capacity has diminished, the flashlight will revert to a low level "Moon" mode, regardless of the brightness setting.

*WARNING*
To minimize the potential for battery leakage, avoid installation of the batteries backwards, and do not mix old and new batteries. Batteries should not be ingested; contact your physician or local poison control center if the batteries are ingested.

The K2 Luxeon is very bright, do *not* look directly into the light. This is a high performance lighting tool, and not a toy. It should be only be used by children when under adult supervision.

Remove and dispose of the batteries appropriately according to local disposal guidelines when they are depleted. Remove the batteries if the flashlight will not be in use for a period of one month or more. Battery leakage may cause permanent damage to your flashlight.

*Limited Hardware Warranty*
CPF guarantees this product from failures resulting from manufacturing defect for a period of five (5) years from the original purchase date. This warranty specifically excludes damage to the battery, lamp and/or LED module, and damage resulting from abuse or modification of the product.

CPF Corp. 
http://www.candlepowerforums.com 

Proudly Made in China 
by exploited and abused Chinese peasants and prison labor.



yuandrew said:


> Ok, I made this up with Bablefish and translated it to Chinese Simplified then back to English. Try to guess what the instructions mean.
> 
> Phazer III Luxeon K2 LED flashlight
> Phaser today is a series of most goes forward the LED flashlight. This flashlight take is 50 brighter normals 5 milimeter LEDs and 4x brightly compared to incandescent bulbed flashlight similar size Luxeon K2 as characteristic LED. This flashlight will move in the biggest bright 2 hours in a set of AA battery and in the low bright 16 hours.
> ...


----------



## Brighteyez (Sep 26, 2006)

I wasn't kidding when I said that even Berlitz uses computerized software for translation. The live person goes in after the computerized translation. On the other hand, the live translator is only as good as their knowledge of the language, and most Chinese people are not very proficient with the English language. Come to think of it, Brits and Americans aren't all that proficient in writing the English language either . 



PhotonWrangler said:


> Wow. I think we've now proven how many of those manuals are translated! Geez, is it really that expensive to hire a real live translator when you're making a product that's going to ship overseas?
> 
> 
> 
> O WAIT, YOU"LL NEED THAT!!! :laughing: :wave:


----------

